# Reebok Z7 Exercise Bike.



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

In an effort to keep as fit as possible we have bought a second hand exercise bike, however it did not come with any manuals so i thought i would ask, Has anyone got one or know someone who has a manual they can scan and email to me?

Paddy.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Try the Reebok website I think I saw some downloadable manuals on there.

Bob


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have tried the website and contacted the manufacturers, but as yet no luck. 

Thanks for the advice though.

Paddy.


----------

